# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > سوال: استفاده از SQL Server Compact در Pocket PC

## saeid.memfis

سلام دوستان
من اولین بار هست که می خوام برای pocket pc برنامه بنویسم ..قبل از این با vb.net کار می کردم...
حالا می خوام یه برنامه ساده مثل یک دفترچه تلفن بنویسم ..با sql compact ..
مممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## CYCLOPS

سلام دوست عزیز
اگر اولین بار هست که میخواید برنامه پاکت پی سی بنویسید پیشنهاد میکنم حتما به دو تا تاپیک قسمت عنوان این بخش یه سر بزن :*
کتابخانه Windows  CE* *             ‏             
*و*
معرفی کامپوننت های ویندوز موبایل* 

بعد از اینکه از منابع معرفی شده در کتابخانه استفاده کردی و قدری در این مورد مطالعه کردی و یه مقدار هم با ابزارهای این حوزه از برنامه نویسی بیشتر آشنا شدی تازه اونوقت شروع کن به کد نویسی .
در نهایت تو  این پست یه برنامه دفترچه تلفن با سی شارپ برای ویندوز موبایل نوشتم که میتونی کدهای اون رو مطالعه کنی تا با کلیات کار آشنا بشی همچنین میتونی از سایت های تبدیل کد برای تبدیل از سی شارپ به VB.NET استفاده کنی .
در نهایت هر سوالی داشتی جستجو و پرسیدن دو تا راه حل پیش رو شماست .

به دنیای ویندوز موبایل خوش اومدی داداشم  :چشمک: 

موفق باشی

----------


## saeid.memfis

ممنون دوست عزیز از راهنماییت
شما گفتی که با سی شارپ برای ویندوز موبایل برنامه نوشتی؟
یعنی منم می تونم با vb.net برنامه بنویسم و از اون تو ویندوزموبایل استفاده کنم؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

> ممنون دوست عزیز از راهنماییت
> شما گفتی که با سی شارپ برای ویندوز موبایل برنامه نوشتی؟
> یعنی منم می تونم با vb.net برنامه بنویسم و از اون تو ویندوزموبایل  استفاده کنم؟


خواهش میکنم  :لبخند: 
بله میشه
شما با تمام زبان های دات نت میتونی برای ویندوز موبایل برنامه بنویسی . . .
البته با نسخه خلاصه شده دات نت یعنی : Microsoft .NET Compact Framework

----------


## saeid.memfis

بازم ممنون..
ولی چه طوری ؟
یعنی من با vb.net و sql اگه بنویسم بعد چه طوری باید ازش تو ویندوز موبایل استفاده کنم؟
بعد sql اونجا چی میشه؟

----------


## Amir 2010a

سلام دوست عزیز
با زبانهای پشتیبانی شده توسط دات نت میتونی روی PPC برنامه بنویسی  به نظر من  زبان برنامه نویسی زیاد مهم نسیت شما باید بیشتر روی هدف برامه و منابع  و البته محدودیت ها 
تمرکز کنید 
اینکه برنامه شما قراره روی PPC نصب بشه یا SmartPhone 
 به خاطر محدودیت حافظه در سمارت فون تا جایی که ممکنه از ایجاد آبجکت خودداری کنید و از روش های ایستا استفاده کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## CYCLOPS

> بازم ممنون..
> ولی چه طوری ؟
> یعنی من با vb.net و sql اگه بنویسم بعد چه طوری باید ازش تو ویندوز موبایل  استفاده کنم؟
> بعد sql اونجا چی میشه؟


شما برنامه دفترچه تلفنی که آدرس دادم رو دانلود کن و سلوشن اش رو تو ویژوال استادیو باز کن و یه نگاه بهش بنداز خیلی چیزها دستت میاد . . .
در مورد SQL هم در ویندوز موبایل نسخه مخصوصی از SQL به نام SQL Compact Edition یا همون SQL CE وجود داره که میتونی از اون استفاده کنی همچنین برای ذخیره و بازیابی اطلاعات انتخاب های دیگه ای مثل SQLite و یا فایل های XML هم پیش روی شماست

----------


## saeid.memfis

ممنون از لطفت...
این نسخه  Microsoft .NET Compact Framework تو vs2008 هست یا باید جدا نصب بشه؟
و همچنین sql compact باید جدا نصب یشه یا نصب میشه با vs2008؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

> ممنون از لطفت...
> این نسخه  Microsoft .NET Compact Framework تو vs2008 هست یا باید جدا نصب  بشه؟
> و همچنین sql compact باید جدا نصب یشه یا نصب میشه با vs2008؟


خواهش میکنم  :خجالت: 
همه مواردی که برای شروع لازم داری همراه خود ویژوال استادیو هست البته اگر در زمان نصب یه سری از قابلیت ها رو نخواستی باشه شاید مبور به نصب مجدد VS بشی . . .

----------


## saeid.memfis

سلام
من vs  رو کامل نصب کردم...حالا از مجا شروع کنم؟بانکشو کجا بسازم ؟
و اینکه محیط کدنویسیش همون vb.net هست یا فرق می کنه؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

> شما برنامه دفترچه تلفنی که آدرس دادم رو دانلود کن و سلوشن اش رو تو ویژوال استادیو باز کن و یه نگاه بهش بنداز خیلی چیزها دستت میاد . . .


سلام
جسارتا شما اینکار که گفتم رو انجام دادی ؟؟
دیدن اون پروژه مثل یه مثال ، خیلی خوب راهنماییت میکنه و باعث میشه سریع تر راه بیفتی . . .




> سلام
> من vs  رو کامل نصب کردم...حالا از مجا شروع کنم؟بانکشو کجا بسازم ؟
> و اینکه محیط کدنویسیش همون vb.net هست یا فرق می کنه؟


محیط کد نویسی همون VB.NET هست . . .
یه پروژه جدید تو VS از نوع smart device بساز و شروع کن
شروع کار زیاد مشکل نیست (مشکلات و سختی های کار بعدا شروع میشه  :قهقهه:  ) فقط باید وقت بذاری همین

موفق باشی  :چشمک:

----------


## saeid.memfis

سلام دوست عزيز
من برنامه شما رو گرفتم ولي يه مشكلي دارم 
اونم اينه كه وقتي برنامه رو اجرا مي كنم فقط صفحه ويندوز موبايل مي ياد و خبري از فرمهاي برنامه شما نيست..حالا بايد چه كار كنم..؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

سلام نباید مشکلی باشه با این حال در حال حاظر این یه احتمال به ذهنم میرسه :
اولین باری که برنامه رو اجرا میکنید خود VS دات نت و سایر موارد مورد نیاز برنامه رو (مثل DLL ها و . . .) روی شبیه ساز نصب میکنه برای همین یه مقدار طول میکشه تا اجرا بشه شما یه مقدار صبر کن احتمالا مشکل برطرف میشه و بعد از نصب موارد مورد نیاز برنامه اجرا میشه

اگر مشکل حل نشد لطفا با پیغام خصوصی با بنده در ارتباط باشید و یا در یک تاپیک جدید مشکل رو مطرح کنید تا بحث این تاپیک منحرف نشه

موفق باشید  :چشمک:

----------


## saeid.memfis

ممنون از لطفت دوست عزيز
برنامه با تاخير اجرا شد..ولي نوشته هاش قاتي بود...؟؟؟؟؟
و يه چيز ديگه اينكه من مي خوام برناممو شروع كنم..بانكشو كجا بسازم؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

فقط بار اول یه مقدار تاخیر داره اونم دلیلش همون نصب دات نت و . . . هست که گفتم
دلیل قاطی بودن نوشته ها هم نصب نبودن فارسی ساز روی شبیه ساز هست برای رفع این مشکل هم بحث های زیادی تو این بخش شده یه مقدار جستجو کنی به نتیجه میرسی
برای ساخت بانک روی پروژه کلیک راست و بعد add new item و بعد بانک با پسوند sdf

خیلی چیزها شبیه برنامه نویسی ویندوز هست فقط کافیه وارد گود بشی داداشم خودت بعد از چند وقت کامل راه میافتی فقط باید وقت بذاری مثل تمام کارهای دیگه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

موفق باشید  :چشمک:

----------


## saeid.memfis

سلام
من بانك رو ساختم حالا طريقه ساختن كانكشن استرينگ چطوريه؟با vb.net فرق مي كنه؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

> سلام
> من بانك رو ساختم حالا طريقه ساختن كانكشن استرينگ چطوريه؟با vb.net فرق مي كنه؟


سلام
با کمی جستجو سریع تر به جواب میرسید
همین سوال رو قبلا در همون تاپیکی که آدرسش رو خدمتتون گفتم جواب دادم :



> باید آدرس فایل sdf خودتون  رو مشخص کنید و پسورد و دیگر هیچ . . .
> برای اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد انواع رشته های اتصال در SQL موبایل به آدرس  زیر یه سر بزن :
> http://www.connectionstrings.com/sql-server-2005-ce


اینم لینک اون پست

موفق باشی  :چشمک:

----------

